# Amplificador VHF alimentado con 5 voltios



## gabimem (Oct 18, 2007)

Hola, necesito un amplificador para la señal del canal 3 de TV pero que trabaje a 5V encontré varios pero son de 9V para arriba, tengo un conversor de video compuesto a RF que utilizo pa conectar la pc a la TV pero mi TV esta a unos 15 metros y la señal llega levemente debilitada, la idea seria instalar un pequeño amplificador en el interior de ese conversor y aprovechar su alimentación de 5V para no tener que diseñar un aparato externo con otra alimentación, utilizo un cable coaxial, por lo que supongo que el problema no esta en el cableado ya que todo esta blindado, inclusive tengo un amplificador de señal en la entrada de la TV pero la señal que llega ya tiene ruidos, espero me ayuden. Gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 18, 2007)

La primera ley del antenista, no amplifiques si la señal es mala. 

Haz la siguiente prueba, sintoniza una emisora lejana, verdad que se oye mal por el ruido?, ahora sube el volumen,¿verdad que se sigue oyendo mal pero mete mas ruido?, pues lo mismo, si no se entiende el locutor por mas que subas el volumen el locutor no se entiende.

Esto con la digital es terrible.



1.- La antena debe ser un poco buena, si la señal de la antena es pobre poco podemos ya haver

2.-El amplificador como mas cerda de la antena mejor, pero separado 1metro por si hace interferencias.

3.-Los amplificador son sencillos podrias cambiar la resistencia del transistor de la base.
Cambias el valor  proporcionalmente 24V/5V.
Aunque no este optimizado deberia funcionar bien.


----------



## gabimem (Oct 18, 2007)

Gracias por tu respuesta, bueno, faltó aclarar algo, el amp que uso en la entrada de la TV es para los canales de aire, por eso necesito otro en la salida de mi conversor, lo otro indique por si sirviera de algo, y con respecto a las resistencias, no entiendo mucho de los cálculos, solamente las de la base deberia cambiar los valores para adaptarlas a 5V? podria subir un esquema que tengo para 9V y que me indiques los valores a cambiar para que trabajé a 5V? si no es mucha molestia, no importa si la ganancia no es muy efectiva ya que la señal se pierde muy poco, pero lo suficiente para que la imagen no se vea bien nítida, creo que bastaría con un poco de ganancia nada más, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Yusmani07 (Oct 18, 2007)

Nesecito planos para crear una antena   de tv a largo alcance.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 18, 2007)

Intenta aqui
http://www.todoantenas.cl/


----------

